# Funny Symbol and "Empty" forums?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

You'll notice a few forums here are suddenly showing up with a funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 symbol, and listing 0 posts, 0 threads and "Never" as the last post date.

Well....those stats are wrong.  There are posts in there, alot in some cases, however due to a quirk in the software it's reporting them wrong due to user permissions.

Now, what's the Symbol mean?
That is a "Premium" feature, reserved for "Supporting Members", or other 'special groups'.

Currently, there are 2 public 'private' groups.
Supporting Members and The MartialTalk Network.  You can click the links to the left for more information on both groups.

The MartialTalk Network has it's own private forum for aaccepted members to discuss various issues with running forums, websites, communities and resource sites.

Supporting members currently have acces to a private lounge forum, as well as a few other forums on MartialTalk.  They also have more features available to them to enrich their MT experience.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, post counters are there now...still says "never", but that's a lot more digging to fix.


----------

